# Billy Cook Saddle Opinion



## mimisaur

Hey! So I have the opportunity to purchase this Billy Cook saddle. I was wondering what you guys think its worth. Its pretty beat up (as you can see by the pictures) but it seems like it would do the job. I know nothing about saddles and need opinions!


----------



## mls

I think the 'beat up' is just cosmetic.

Billy Cooks are good saddles.


----------



## bmm45bm

looks like it's one from Sulphur, OK which is what you want, and it looks like a cutting or penning saddle to me, what do you plan on using it for, and what is the seat size, and price tag? I would buy if the price is right, don't worry about the looks, because the saddle quality, fit, and comfort will make up for it with a quality Billy Cook


----------



## bmm45bm

where is this saddle located to, I'm in the market as well, and if it is a 17", I would be interested


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

My friend has a billy cook barrel saddle its comfortable i personally prefer a little deeper seat on my saddles but it was definitely a comfortable nice saddle. 
If it fits you and your horse and you like it i say go for it. Looks decent even being " beat up".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mimisaur

bmm45bm said:


> looks like it's one from Sulphur, OK which is what you want, and it looks like a cutting or penning saddle to me, what do you plan on using it for, and what is the seat size, and price tag? I would buy if the price is right, don't worry about the looks, because the saddle quality, fit, and comfort will make up for it with a quality Billy Cook


I plan in using it for team penning. It's a 16 in seat. They want $600 firm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mimisaur

bmm45bm said:


> where is this saddle located to, I'm in the market as well, and if it is a 17", I would be interested


It's in Norco, CA but its a 16" :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mimisaur

I just don't know if $600 is a good deal or not...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

mimisaur said:


> I just don't know if $600 is a good deal or not...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Offer them $400 and see what they say. I know things are more expensive in CA but $600 seems a little high. You can oil the FIRE out of that saddle and it will clean up pretty good. I would replace all the billet leathers though, the one I can see looks pretty bad. Let them know that's going to cost you in repairs too.....Or see if they will do the repairs in the purchase price.


----------



## mimisaur

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Offer them $400 and see what they say. I know things are more expensive in CA but $600 seems a little high. You can oil the FIRE out of that saddle and it will clean up pretty good. I would replace all the billet leathers though, the one I can see looks pretty bad. Let them know that's going to cost you in repairs too.....Or see if they will do the repairs in the purchase price.


They originally wanted $700 and I offered $500 and then they said $650 and I got them down to $600 eventually but they won't budge any lower than that :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

mimisaur said:


> They originally wanted $700 and I offered $500 and then they said $650 and I got them down to $600 eventually but they won't budge any lower than that :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then I would see if they would do the needed repairs in the purchase price, or I'd keep looking.


----------



## iridehorses

Not knowing your area, I wouldn't pay over $450 or $500 for the saddle in it's well used condition. In your area of the country, it may very well be worth the $600 but I would be very very sure of the condition, especially the tree.

If it fits you AND your horse, I might be tempted to pay a little more then the going price. It would have to fit perfectly or I would pass.


----------



## mimisaur

iridehorses said:


> Not knowing your area, I wouldn't pay over $450 or $500 for the saddle in it's well used condition. In your area of the country, it may very well be worth the $600 but I would be very very sure of the condition, especially the tree.
> 
> If it fits you AND your horse, I might be tempted to pay a little more then the going price. It would have to fit perfectly or I would pass.


augh..EVERYTHING in california is super expensive. ): How do I know if the tree is in good condition?


----------



## iridehorses

Put the saddle on the ground with the horn end touching and the cantle end up in the air. Push down on the cantle and see if there is any movement. If there is flex, the tree is probably cracked. 

The chances are rather slim unless the saddle was really over stressed as in steer roping or if it was really abused. That is the reason why good quality used saddles hold their value. A cheap saddle in that condition (even if it made it to that condition) isn't worth $100.


----------



## mimisaur

iridehorses said:


> Put the saddle on the ground with the horn end touching and the cantle end up in the air. Push down on the cantle and see if there is any movement. If there is flex, the tree is probably cracked.
> 
> The chances are rather slim unless the saddle was really over stressed as in steer roping or if it was really abused. That is the reason why good quality used saddles hold their value. A cheap saddle in that condition (even if it made it to that condition) isn't worth $100.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## bmm45bm

I would go $500 on it maybe $600 if it fit you and the horse well, but in my area a good penning/cutting saddle is hard to find, different parts of the country makes a big difference in decision making, personally since I have been searching as well, I would buy it where I am located for the asking price w/ the billet repairs, because you just can't find them


----------



## raymiller

In my personal opinion, it is worth the $600. It appears to be a cutting saddle and one of the original Billy Cook saddles. The saddle stamp appears to OK and that is where Billy started from many years ago.

Be sure the tree is solid and not broken: no play in the bars, pommel or cantal area. Trun the saddle upside down and be sure the pannels are equal on both sides, that ware is equal. Take a piece of string and run from the center of the horn on the under side to the back lace of the saddle and besure each side is equal all the way.

Just my thinking.


----------



## flytobecat

Around here it would go for between $400 & $600 in the condition it's in, but used Billy Cook saddles seem hard to find. I would ask around to see how much the repairs would cost, and go from there.


----------



## MangoRoX87

600 is pretty dang cheap for a cutter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

A good used saddle goes for ~50% of new price. New, a Billy Cook cutting saddle sells between $1,100 - $1,300. This saddle in lower condition so $600 is top price for it.


----------



## mimisaur

Hahah great. I'm getting mixed opinions. I guess I'll look into the repair costs and check out the tree. I still don't know what to do though! ):


----------



## bmm45bm

really the mixed opinions sound like again they depend on location and availability which we can't judge for you, around here, that saddle would be sold as is at that price more than likely if as stated by the others the tree is in good condition, and it is a good fit, how can you assure a good fit, do they offer a trial, or are you going to do a trace w/ wire of the withers or?


----------



## mimisaur

bmm45bm said:


> really the mixed opinions sound like again they depend on location and availability which we can't judge for you, around here, that saddle would be sold as is at that price more than likely if as stated by the others the tree is in good condition, and it is a good fit, how can you assure a good fit, do they offer a trial, or are you going to do a trace w/ wire of the withers or?


They do this thing where you have to purchase it and then you have 3 days from the purchase date to try the saddle on and ride in it and stuff and if it doesn't fit or you don't like it you can bring it back for a full refund within the 3 days


----------



## mls

It's worth the $600.


----------



## mimisaur

Omg I just called the billy cool saddlery shop in sulphur, ok and they looked up the serial number for me and told me that this same saddle costs $1495 new!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

mimisaur said:


> Omg I just called the billy cool saddlery shop in sulphur, ok and they looked up the serial number for me and told me that this same saddle costs $1495 new!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But this saddle is FAR from new and needs repair. It's not that it's not a good saddle, it's just that for $600 I expect a little more, at least here where I am.


----------



## raymiller

What am I missing. I don't see anything about it being in poor shape. The pictures tell me it is a used saddle. We have saddles that are over 50 years old, that are still good saddle and used every day from 4 to 16 hours a day.

In my eye it is a broke in saddle, not a saddle that needs to be tossed in the pond and then a lot of oil put in to it, before it is good for a full day of work.

we have a saying let the pups ride the new ones and we will ride the broke in saddles.


----------



## mimisaur

raymiller said:


> What am I missing. I don't see anything about it being in poor shape. The pictures tell me it is a used saddle. We have saddles that are over 50 years old, that are still good saddle and used every day from 4 to 16 hours a day.
> 
> In my eye it is a broke in saddle, not a saddle that needs to be tossed in the pond and then a lot of oil put in to it, before it is good for a full day of work.
> 
> we have a saying let the pups ride the new ones and we will ride the broke in saddles.


haha well said!


----------



## gablehaus

You do have to be careful with Billy Cooks as they are mass produced/ made in factories. I have heard that some of them have crooked/ off centre bars and gullet. Just make sure you site down the saddle to make sure everything lines up... both on the top and underside


----------



## Newbarrelracer

Billy cooks are really nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

The saddle may have LISTED for $1,495 but most tack shops will discount them by as much as 20% so the real selling price is closer to $1,196. 50% is $600 which is the high end of resale. Most Billy Cook saddles that have been a problem are the ones that are made in Greenville, TX and are Billy Cook in name only - having been sold a license to use the name but aren't made in his shop.

Bottom line is that if the saddle fits you and your horse, is in good shape needing no repairs, and you like it - buy it and disregard everything else.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I agree with iride. If it fits you & your horse, buy it. I love an older Cook, the newer made in TX ones are awful. Bought one new quite a few years ago and it's been sitting covered and used maybe 1/2 a dozen times because it just doesn't have the feel of the old well made ones. 

I'm a huge fan of old saddles. My daily driver and go to saddle is a 30 something yr old custom Charles Crawley, she's not near as pretty as she used to be and I don't care. I plan to ride that thing as long as it will last. Don't let a bit of cosmetic stuff dissuade you. It's the guts of the thing that counts.


----------



## raymiller

gablehaus said:


> You do have to be careful with Billy Cooks as they are mass produced/ made in factories. I have heard that some of them have crooked/ off centre bars and gullet. Just make sure you site down the saddle to make sure everything lines up... both on the top and underside


 
You are correct in part. Billy Cooks have been made over the years from several sources. The original Billy Cooks were made by Billy Cook himself or in his shop under his direction. (Same as a Monroe Vech, Price Mclauhen saddles), after that the Billy Cook name/brand was sold and many of the saddles were of poor or very poor quality. The name was again sold and I thinks sold again. It was my understand at one time Billy Cook started making his own saddles again for a while.

Today most saddles are massed produced in factories, with some manufactures owning two to five different brands/name. However the saddles are made side by side. Many store brands are also made by these manufactures as well.

Just as there are many saddle manufactures/makers/assemblers, there are many saddle tree manufactures and makers.

In my research and research we have found many errors in the construction/assemblage of the trees as well as the whole saddle. 

You are correct in saying you must becareful of what you buying, Do a lot of research and have someone that is very knowledgable help you.:?

I talk with a lot of good non-factory saddle makers around the country, a lot of them fit the bare tree to the back of the horse, then build the saddle to fit both the horse and rider. This is the way is was done 75 years ago. That is why you found and find today saddle makers around the ranching areas. Shipply and H.R. Miller in Kansas City, Heiser, Keyston on the west coast and many others in Kansas, AZ, Neb. They made saddles long before the factories came along. They made saddles and trees that fit the horse. Not one fits all.

Just my thinking.


----------



## Casey02

Ask if it needs any repairs and go from there. It looks like its used but not abused. Check the tree and go from there. If its sound and in good shape $600 not bad, especially if you can try it on your horse for 3 days


----------



## QOS

My hubby and I both bought Billy Cook trail saddles but were different models. They were both very comfortable but my saddle had something wrong with the bars. It tore up my geldings back. They actually replaced my saddle - took 5 freaking months but they did replace it. I didn't like the way the new one fit my horse so I sold it for what I paid new for it. 

Hubby still has his Billy Cook and I have rode in it many times. It is very comfortable to me and Biscuit. It is a dark mahogany color that unfortunately comes off on your jeans. And that rascal squeaks like it is dying. It has been taken completely apart and oiled, powdered, oiled some more. It is just squeaky - like you can't hear someone talking to you loud squeaky!


----------



## iridehorses

QOS, where was the saddle made?

There is a huge difference between the way their saddles are made now compared to the older ones from 10+ years ago. Sad, really.


----------



## mypets

Ok, just my 2 cents: I own 3 Billys; a show saddle in excellent condition I paid $600 for, a roper in good condition I paid $200 for, and a barrel saddle in good condition I paid $500 for. The show saddle is not as comfortable as the other two; it came from Texas. The others came from OK and you could ride them all day long. In this area, Billys are snapped up as soon as they are offered for sale. I could get my money back and probably some more out of all of them.


----------



## QOS

It was made in Sulphur, LA. I spoke with Jody (who I understand is his son) and he said Billy Cook himself would remake the saddle....whatever. I like BC saddles but I know ride in an Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle - the Renegade Endurance model. Love it!


----------



## newbierider

I have an old billy cook saddle, THAT I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! I feel so secure in it and comfy, fits my horse great BUT weighs like 50 pounds, its murder trying to throw it up on my mares back so I bought a circle y..but I really miss riding in my BC


----------



## MangoRoX87

And one other thing...don't buy a cutting saddle until you have rode in one. They don't hold you in place like most western saddles do and won't let you cheat with your seat. Great to ride in, I love mine, but it's different.


----------



## Gidget

I know of a billy cook that is a 16" FQHB that is $650 firm that is in WAY better condition if anyone is interested.


----------



## Gidget

this is the saddle


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Look pretty beat up. However this looks like a 'older' Billy Cook, which is good. Because from what I've heard, Bill Cook's leather has been going downhill for a while. So older is better.

Looks nice though.


----------



## gunslinger

My wife and I were in the American Saddle company factory here in Chattanooga a year or so ago and if I remember correctly, we were told they (American) were building some saddles with the Billy Cook name brand.


----------



## SouthernTrails

gunslinger said:


> My wife and I were in the American Saddle company factory here in Chattanooga a year or so ago and if I remember correctly, we were told they (American) were building some saddles with the Billy Cook name brand.


American Saddlery bought Bighorn a while back and they are making Bighorn Saddles also.

Have not heard anything about using the Billy Cook name, I am on their weekly email list too.

Will have to call and find out :wink:



.


----------

